# Need Advice on Offer



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm interested in a property and the listing says "motivated seller." I take this to indicate they are eager than usual to sell. but what would you assume this would mean in terms of offers? That they might be willing to take lower than would be expected? I don't want to lowball for sure but don't want to go higher than needed.
Any advice?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Questions-
Why don't you want to submit a lowball offer?
Is the property for sale represented by a realtor or the seller?
How long has it been for sale?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

When I was selling RE houses sold within 5% of the asking price - if it was priced correctly in the first place. Today where I live, houses don't stay on the market long, so there's not a lot of negotiating. It's still a flipper's market.

Find a realtor and tour the house. Is it vacant? If not, are the sellers packing? Any boxes stacked in the garage or is the house still full of nick-nacks? Are the closets stuffed or thinned? Look at the kitchen - that's another place where you can tell if there is a motivated seller.

Talk to the seller's agent. Many times they will give you information on how motivated the sellers really are. Sometimes a property is listed that way just to get attention.

>>Ask to see a comparative market analysis - that'll give you an idea what similar homes in that location are selling and have sold for.

Do NOT use the sellers agent. That realtor has a fiduciary relationship with the seller as it's the seller that pays him. He does not have that with you. Get a Buyer's agent. You will pay that agent. It's usually 1/2 the total realtor fee. Deduct that amount from the contract going in and have your Realtor explain why.

Is this property in a development or does it have a lot of land with it? The more hoops you have the seller jump through, the closer to the asking price you may have to pay. Everything is negotiable!!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

One thing I would add-
I believe it is around 90% of the time, the best offer a seller will ever receive is the first offer.
There have been a lot of properties that the seller refused the first bid as an insult only to have to sit on the house for months or years, later accepting a similar or even lower price. 
Of course that depends on the market.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Motivated means offer 50% of the appraised value,
If 
You can pay cash within the next week


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I suggest 80%


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Is that cash this week or after figuring out your financing?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The worst that can happen is that the seller turns you down. Your offer opens the door to a counter offer, or just a laugh and H no!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

"Motivated seller" can mean one of two things....
Either the seller wants it sold now at best price they can get. 
Or he/she is becoming a pain in the butt to the realtor and the realtor is trying to off load the property asap. Explaining to the seller that it's because of a ______ market why offers are where they are....


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

When we bought our 10 acre farm 25 years ago, it was early February with a propane tank that was nearly empty, owned by an older couple that had already moved into separate town apartments, (getting divorced). They were originally asking $119,000, and had dropped it to $105,000.

My Dad was afraid that we would offend them by offering $80,000, but they did counter offer with $88,000. Don't be afraid to offer a lowball figure, all they can say is no, with possibly a following low counter offer.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I always make a offer so low that no one will accept.
The idea is to get a starting conversation.
But every once in a while that offer is accepted and I wonder how much I spent unnecessarily.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> The worst that can happen is that the seller turns you down. Your offer opens the door to a counter offer, or just a laugh and H no!


/\ /\ THIS /\ /\
If they shoot down your first offer and don't counter, bump it up a little and make a second offer.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

GTX63 said:


> One thing I would add-
> I believe it is around 90% of the time, the best offer a seller will ever receive is the first offer.
> There have been a lot of properties that the seller refused the first bid as an insult only to have to sit on the house for months or years, later accepting a similar or even lower price.
> Of course that depends on the market.


 DW and I made an offer on a house at about 20% below asking price, but still fair for the market (it was originally over priced) - the seller was insulted and refused even to counter offer. 10 months later, after we purchased another house, the first persons real estate agent called us and said the owner was now willing to take our offer as it was the best one they had. I laughed and told them to have a nice day.


----------

